# TRysim - kann keine Variablen deklarieren



## alb (15 August 2011)

HAllo,
ichversuche gerade bei TRysim variablen zu deklarieren un dblick es nicht.

Ich gehe in den Bausteinkopf von OB1, lege eine neue zeile an. gebe den variablennamen und den Datentyp an, bestätige mit Enter und erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung: 
Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 0083B66D in Modul 'TrySim.exe'. Lesen von Adresse 00000010.

Woran es liegen könnte:
- Die adresse wird automatisch vergeben. Es wird Adresse 0.0 vergeben. Die gibt es aber bereits. 

- in DBs und FBs funktioniert es wunderbar. Gibt es irgend eine Einschränkung die verhindert, dass ich im OB1 eigene var deklariere?

Dank im vorraus


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 August 2011)

Die Fehlermeldung lässt eher darauf schließen dass es ein Programmfehler in Trysim ist (wildgewordener Zeiger), und nicht ein Fehler von deiner Seite.

Wenn du das Programm gekauft hast, mach eine Fehlerbeschreibung und schreib auf wie sich dieser Reproduzieren lässt, und wende dich damit an den Hersteller.


----------



## alb (16 August 2011)

DAnke,
is ne Demoversion. Ich Arbeite an einem REchner mit sehr eingeschränkten Nutzerrechten. werd erstmal admin testen lassen, obs bei ihm auch passiert.

lg alb


----------

